# Anyone hunt with pellet guns.



## big buck down (Dec 19, 2009)

I have been looking at the Crosman NPSS.


----------



## georgiaboy027 (Dec 19, 2009)

I just got me a Benjamin Super Streak .22 pellet gun and plan on doing some squirrel hunting with it.


----------



## cball917 (Dec 19, 2009)

i dont but i saw a tv clip where they were killing hogs with them


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Dec 19, 2009)

I have a old Gammo that i have shot atleast 50 squirrels with.


----------



## bigfish (Dec 22, 2009)

bought a beeman single cock at wal mart,,,killed at least30 squirrles with it so far,,,, lost maybe 4. rather impressed with it. i'm shooting 177 cal. but it also came with a 22 cal barrel. came with a cheap scope(works fine though) cost 160 bucks,,,, i dont cock it till i'm ready to shoot.


----------



## Cottontail (Dec 22, 2009)

My 10 year old has a gamo he kills his fair share of squirrels with it the bad thing is i could have bought him a super nice 22 for what it cost !!


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Dec 23, 2009)

I wish that the DNR would open up WMAs that are archery only to hunting small game with pellet guns...

IT sure is hard to hit a squirrel with a judo point.....


----------



## Troy Butler (Dec 23, 2009)

killed five with the gammo today. Troy


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Dec 23, 2009)

I've killed several hundred squirrels and doves with my pellet rifles over the years.  I've also killed a raccoon, a possum, several snakes, and lots of pigeons and crows.  All were shot with .177 pellets, and most were shot with an 800 FPS spring piston Crosman.


----------



## medic1 (Dec 25, 2009)

dadsbuckshot said:


> I wish that the DNR would open up WMAs that are archery only to hunting small game with pellet guns...
> 
> IT sure is hard to hit a squirrel with a judo point.....


I believe you can hunt small game with firearms/pellet guns on archery-only areas when not during deer season.


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Dec 27, 2009)

medic1 said:


> I believe you can hunt small game with firearms/pellet guns on archery-only areas when not during deer season.



Most of them you can, but a few like the PFAs you can not use a firearm at all.

I would love to squirrel hunt a few of the public fishing areas that are archery only - even for small game. I think this is where a pellet gun should be allowed.


----------



## dylankd22 (Jan 1, 2010)

i have killed skunks,coons,squirrels, and more with my ruger.


----------



## dylankd22 (Jan 1, 2010)

big buck down said:


> I have been looking at the Crosman NPSS.



my friend has tht gun it shoots all pellets good. good for the money, very accurate, and has good knockdown


----------



## Paddle (Jan 1, 2010)

My son uses one around the house and sometimes at the hunting club. I won't let him use a 22. He has to use the shotgun or air rifle.


----------



## Eddy M. (Jan 2, 2010)

Hunt NO but varmint control in my property around my Apple trees and garden YES-- can POP one and their buddy's don't even notice it unless they see the body rats mainly those chipmunks are hard to hit -- kinda small for my old eyes


----------



## Buckhead (Jan 2, 2010)

georgiaboy027 said:


> I just got me a Benjamin Super Streak .22 pellet gun and plan on doing some squirrel hunting with it.



You will enjoy that Benjamin.  Had one as a teenager, many years ago.  I was the neighborhood terror.  I hate to think how many critters I shot with that thing.  My mother gave it to the neighbor's kid while I was away at college.  Took me a couple of years to forgive her.


----------



## Squirrel hunter22 (Jan 3, 2010)

i do .i hunt raccon,squirrel,and rabbits.i have a gamo big cat that has been tuned to go faster.1,350 fps.


----------



## dylankd22 (Jan 3, 2010)

Squirrel hunter22 said:


> i do .i hunt raccon,squirrel,and rabbits.i have a gamo big cat that has been tuned to go faster.1,350 fps.



the big cat is awesome for the money but who tuned it?


----------



## Squirrel hunter22 (Jan 5, 2010)

i think Rich from mich.


----------



## jjasonbbo1 (Feb 17, 2010)

I love my Big Cat .177  But i have a hard time with knock down past 20 yds or so.. and to finish them off it takes a head shot.. shoulder shots wont killem to well. We shot one of these 5 times just to get it out of the tree and then still had to point blank finish it... but it was 35 yds or more away...  But I will keep flingin the lead at the rat heads.. I love to fry them....


----------



## hilljack13 (Feb 17, 2010)

jjasonbbo1 said:


> I love my Big Cat .177  But i have a hard time with knock down past 20 yds or so.. and to finish them off it takes a head shot.. shoulder shots wont killem to well. We shot one of these 5 times just to get it out of the tree and then still had to point blank finish it... but it was 35 yds or more away...  But I will keep flingin the lead at the rat heads.. I love to fry them....



I have the Game CFX and it has plenty of knockdown out to 40yds. Super accurate too. not sure why yours loses power as such a close distance but no way you should have to pop the tree rats more than 2 shots.


----------



## TreeFrog (Feb 17, 2010)

I have a RWS in .22.  It will kill them out to 25 or 30 yards without a problem.  Head shots are best but anything in the boiler will kill a squirrel.  It took out an armadillo with a head shot too.  I've only hunted in the yard with it.  Never in the woods.


----------



## PAUL JOHNSON (Feb 18, 2010)

I've got a xs-b51 pcp airrifle that will flat get them. I don't remember the numbers but it is the 22 and has plenty of knock down.  I've got it listed in the S&S forum if anyone is interested


----------



## Hankus (Feb 19, 2010)

Had a Banjamin Sheridan pump model .22 cal ten years or so ago. It killed squirrels and birds as far as I could shoot with iron sights. Been thinking bout gettin another one.


----------



## enp1404 (Feb 24, 2010)

My son shoots more in the back yard with his pellet gun than we ever do in the woods


----------



## Streetsweeper (Feb 24, 2010)

The only way to go! A buddy told me about these tonight, a Gamo air powered shotgun!http://www.gamousa.com/product.aspx?product=Viper Express&productID=71


----------



## jjasonbbo1 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Head shots are the way to go....*

30yds with the big cat this morning.. In the left eye and out the right eye... Me!!!


----------

